# Can I install Google Chrome on another harddrive?



## claptonman

Can I do this? I have an SSD and a HDD and I'd rather have Chrome on the HDD because of all the reads/writes it uses. Thanks.


----------



## NyxCharon

Just specify it in the install process. Most programs ask for you to pick a place to install the program to, when that step comes, just setup a folder or something on your HDD for it.


----------



## claptonman

Chrome does not do this, however.


----------



## NyxCharon

Ah, i did not know this as i dont use chrome, sorry.
Did a quick search, here's a workaround.
http://www.google.com/support/forum...9d&fid=189c30af17946e9d00046f7e5446ecfe&hl=en


----------



## claptonman

Ah, very good find. But I'm not sure what to put in for the folder. On theirs, its:

I would type this in to the console, with quotation marks included. Also, keep in mind this is for my operating system, and username. Substitute yours as needed :

junction.exe "C:\Users\Bapa\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome" "D:\Data\temp\chrome"

But when I right click on chrome and choose properties, there's two choices:

Target: C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe

Start in:C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application

Which one would I use?


----------



## NyxCharon

After reading that post again, it's my assumption it would be the first one.
If it doesn't work, just try the other 
No harm in experimenting.


----------

